# Logitech G19 Tastatur G-Tasten "eigene" Taste zuweisen



## Stevy (21. September 2012)

Hallo Com,

ich habe da mal ne frage und zwar gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei meiner Tastatur die G-Tasten zu einer eigene Taste zu machen?
Also ich meine halt z.B. ich Drücke G1 und dann sollte da auch G1 stehen.
Die G-Tasten sind alle leider nicht belegt nur M1 von F1-F12.

Was ich eben nicht will sind irgend welche Tasten Kompinationen weil diese meistens schon alle begelegt sind. Deswegen woltle ich ja damals die Tastatur.
Ich kann das ganze ja nicht per Makro machen weil da ja dann im Spiel und sonnst so G + 1 steht, was ich wie gesagt nicht will.

Hat jemand da eventuell ne Lösung für?


MfG
Stevy


----------



## moparcrazy (22. September 2012)

Wüsste ich so keine Lösung für... Die Betriebssysteme kennen so keine G-Taste, die direkte Benutzung wird erst über den Treiber und eine unterstützende Software(Spiel o.ä.) möglich. Eine Betriebssystem weite Nutzung als eigenständige Taste geht so weit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. September 2012)

Binde doch einfach OPÜÖÄ drauf dann haste 6 tasten die du eigentlich nie nutzt. 
oder halt Shift+Umlaut draufbinden sollte auch keine Probleme geben, dann hast du zwar "eigene" Tasten aber halt nicht so richtig wie du es haben willst, das geht leider nicht, da es Softwareseitig von beiden Seiten unterstützt werden muss.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

Tja, mit Deiner Logitech hast Du Probleme/Fragen, die Du mit einer Filco nie haben würdest. O.K., kann sein, dass Dir mein Anwort-Post nicht so recht *G*-fällt.


----------



## Stevy (24. September 2012)

Ok schade eigentlich, weil bei der Maus G500 geht da ja irgend wie.

Naja drotzdem danke euch


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. September 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Tja, mit Deiner Logitech hast Du Probleme/Fragen, die Du mit einer Filco nie haben würdest. *O.K., kann sein, dass Dir mein Anwort-Post nicht so recht G-fällt.*


 Als Marsbewohner sei Dir dies verziehen, ansonsten gilt es den Standort des Avatars zu korrigieren. Wo wir schon Off-Topic sind....
MfG


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Als Marsbewohner sei Dir dies verziehen, ansonsten gilt es den Standort des Avatars zu korrigieren. Wo wir schon Off-Topic sind....
> MfG


 O.K. dann führe ich _folgerichtig_  fort. Wenn man(n) sich meinen Avatar anschaut, handelt es sich -als Marsbewohner- um ein *grünes* Männchen... 

[_Und nun zurück On-Topic_]


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2012)

Tastaturen können sehrwohl eine erweiterte Belegung haben und deutlich mehr (unabhängige) Tasten besitzen als "üblich", siehe etwa 122 Tasten-Tastaturen*

Wie gut gängige Spiele damit zurechtkommen weiß ich aber nicht. Bei Mäusen ist es aber in der Regel auch kein sehr großes Problem die Tasten "3+n" unabhängig zu nutzen, ich denke das ist bei Tastaturen kein viel größeres Problem.

Bleibt die Frage ob (und wie) man nun dem Logitech Treiber beibringen kann die G-Tasten als zusätzliche, unabhängige Tasten anzubinden. Eine Alternative ist, wie schon angesprochen, die G-Tasten mit Tasten oder Tastenkombinationen zu belegen, die man normalerweise nie nutzt, etwa mit der alternativen Belegung des Num-Blocks.

*122 Tasten-Tastaturen wurden ursprünglich für IBM PC 3270 Terminals entwickelt; ihre Belegung unterscheidet sich geringfügig von herkömmlichen IBM Tastaturen, sie haben vor allem jedoch einige zusätzliche Tasten, unter anderem insgesamt 24 F-Tasten. 122 Tasten-Tastaturen sind aber bis heute Exoten geblieben, sie werden vor allem für Windows Server- oder Citrix Terminals eingesetzt. Gängige moderne Betriebssysteme (Windows, Linux) haben soweit ich weiß keine Probleme mit den zusätzlichen Tasten, wie es mit Spielen aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich denke es sollte aber keine Probleme geben.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. September 2012)

Stevy schrieb:


> Ok schade eigentlich, weil bei der Maus G500 geht da ja irgend wie.


 Nö, ist das gleiche wie bei der Tastatur. 

Kannst Dich mal an den hier wenden, der nutzt angeblich alle Funktionen seiner G19, vielleicht hat der ja eine Lösung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...it-beleuchtung-und-usb-hub-2.html#post4584922


----------



## SummSumm27 (23. April 2016)

Ich weiß der Post ist schon älter, aber ich hatte vor kurzem das selbe Problem und wollte die Lösung mit euch teilen.
Video von BienenstockHD: [How To] Logitech G-Tasten als eigene Tasten | BienenstockHD - YouTube


----------

